

I started doing small things, and they make me happy - Bookington
http://www.jackollander.com/trouble-in-cherry-blossomland/

======
slimequake
A book cover is probably the most important piece of marketing for a book if
the author doesn't have name recognition. Well-conceived book covers are a
signal of value. The revised cover is better than the original...but not by
much. There's a reason professionals get paid to do this work.

